# Samba winbind setup for wine



## Beeblebrox (Sep 6, 2013)

I am trying to run a Windows based application form the Wine layer (emulators/i386-wine-devel). After completing the Wine setup, I was getting below message from winecfg, and was advised to install Samba (which I did). Error message:

```
"err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution."
```
Trying to run the application in question now gives below error, but I was informed by the folks at wine-devel that Ras related messages can be ignored.  The problem however, is that the application in question fails to connect to remote server, so it just waits for ever, then times-out. The application tries to authenticate my client, so I assume that this is related to the Winbind/NTLM authentication problem.

```
fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW (0x1d0a4e0,0xb50e254,0x76c623e4),stub!
fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsW RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
fixme:service:EnumServicesStatusW resume handle not supported
fixme:ras:RasEnumEntriesW (0x0,(null),0x1d25338,0xb50ea84,0x1d25024),stub!
fixme:crypt:SystemFunction035 "C": stub
```
I assume the mistake I am making is that I have NOT started the Samba service (so it's not running). What I would like to know: 

Is net/samba36 absolutely necessary or can one of these ports do the trick: net/samba-libsmbclient,  net/samba-nmblookup,  net/samba-smbclient?
Is it necessary to start the Samba service in order to provide Winbind/NTLM to the application?
If the answer to 1 and 2 is yes, what would be the absolute minimal configuration for the ONLY purpose of solving this problem?
Thanks and regards.


----------



## vanessa (Sep 10, 2013)

For Winbind/NTLM functionality you need the winbindd. Both winbindd and nmbd must be running!

Please refer to the winbindd man page for details.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Sep 12, 2013)

@vanessa: from what I have read, winbindd and nmbd are part of www/samba36 and can only be started by the samba service, and cannot be started individually or separately.

Am I correct?


----------



## vanessa (Sep 12, 2013)

samba is just a startup script firing up (or down) both smbd and nmbd BUT not winbindd. So you'd be better off starting them all manually.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Sep 13, 2013)

That was sort of the purpose of my initial question: One should be able to start winbindd separately, but there's no startup script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d. So how do you start winbindd without having to start samba?


----------

